# Neuer Monitor aber welchen?



## Heitzer84 (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen da mir mein "Alter" (Asus ML248H) nicht mehr taugt/gefällt.

Der Monitor wird primär zum Zocken und sekundär zum surfen oder Filme schauen verwendet.

Spielen tue ich Games aus verschiedenen Genre wie Assassin`s Creed, Battlefield , CoD, WoW, usw...

Nun habe ich mich schon etwas über die verschiedensten Monitore und ihre unterschiedlichen Panels informiert und denke das ich mir einen mit IPS-Panel holen werde. Dazu passend habe ich mir direkt schon mal zwei ins Auge gefasst:
Produktvergleich Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx, Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx Geizhals Deutschland

Leider finde ich zu denen keine Tests oder Bewertungen und wollte diesbezüglich mal eure Meinung dazu einholen.
Welchen von den zweien würdet ihr Priorisieren? Warum?
Gibt es an denen was auszusetzen? Bessere Alternativen bei einem Budget von 500€ (+/-100€)?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Heitzer


----------



## C_17 (10. Januar 2019)

Die scheinen alle beide recht neu zu sein. Gerade der XV2 ist ja ganz neu.
Hab die auch ins Auge gefasst. ^^


----------



## Heitzer84 (10. Januar 2019)

Der Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx scheint ergonomisch besser zu sein als der Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx da dieser sich nicht mal in der höhe verstellen lässt wenn ich das richtig sehe. Aber mit den ganzen technischen Details kann ich nicht so viel anfangen...sieh für mich halt bei beiden relativ gleich aus.


----------



## C_17 (10. Januar 2019)

Na ein paar Unterschiede gibt es schon. Der XV2 hat ein 8bit+FCR Farbraum und der VG0 "nur" einen 6bit+FCR.


----------



## Heitzer84 (10. Januar 2019)

OK...d.h. den XV2 bestellen und schauen wie er ist?^^ oder warten bis er getestet wurde und mit anderen direkt vergleichbar ist?


----------



## Heitzer84 (12. Januar 2019)

Habe mir mal noch alternativ ein paar Monitore mit VA-Panel angeschaut...

Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Strix XG32VQ, Samsung C32HG70, AOC Agon AG322QCX, Acer XZ1 XZ321QUbmijpphzx, BenQ EX3203R, ViewSonic XG3240C, Hannspree Gaming HG324QJB Geizhals Deutschland

...sind die soweit OK? Oder Ist da einer dabei von dem man lieber die Finger weg lassen sollte? bzw. ist eventuell sogar einer besonders hervor zu heben?

Grüße


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Januar 2019)

Die schauen an sich alle gut aus. Ich würd mir noch überlegen ob ich hdr  haben will, dann bleiben da nur noch zwei zur Auswahl. Aber mit hdr am PC  hab ich bislang noch null Erfahrung. Die meisten Videos auf YouTube sind noch nicht überzeugend in den hdr Review. 

Ich würd den asus rox nehmen, oder den Samsung  (beide wegen der 125% srgb  Abdeckung, alle anderen Werte sind ja identisch). Tendenziell dann eher den Samsung, hdr kann man ja mitnehmen, vllt taugt das später mal 

Ich weiß nicht was quantum dot ist, aber hier gibts ein Test zur 27 Zoll Variante. Spielspass mit oder ohne HDR - Samsung C27HG70 im Test: Der 144-Hz-HDR-Quantum-Dot-Monitor - Golem.de

Denke der asus rox sieht wertiger aus als der Samsung, mehr Features sollte der Samsung haben.


----------



## Heitzer84 (12. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antwort Turo1984

Der von dir verlinkte Artikel ist nice... jedoch schrecken mich beim Samsung die recht vielen "negativen" Bewertungen und der enorme Platz bedarf etwas ab.

Ich habe mir das  Gaming-Monitor Test 2018: 6 WQHD-Bildschirme im Vergleich - PC Magazin  mal durch gelesen...aber wirklich viel weiter bringt mich das auch nicht...

Dann würde mich mal noch interessieren warum der Hannspree Gaming HG324QJB so deutlich günstiger ist als die anderen...auf dem Papier sieht der für mich, bis auf die geringere Helligkeit, aus wie die anderen.
Den Acer finde ich vergleichsweise auch günstig da NVIDIA G-Sync Compatible.


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Januar 2019)

Zum Hannspree kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ich vermute es liegt am Markennamen? Nicht jedem ist Hannspree so geläufig wie Acer, Samsung, MSI etc....  Auf dem Papier macht er keine schlechte Figur.

Der Acer hat ja kein Gsync. Er hat ganz normales Freesync, gehört jedoch aktuell zu den wenigen Monitoren, welche von Nvidia das Zertifikat erhalten haben "Gsync compatible". Also er ist nicht extra mit diesem Gsync Modul ausgestattet, welcher bei anderen Monitoren zu dem saftigen Aufpreis führt.

Zum Samsung - ich hab den "normalen" C32JG5*", also ohne Quantum DOT und ohne HDR (war im Sale für 330,-€) und kann mich nicht beklagen. Die meisten schlechten Rezensionen beschweren sich über defekte Panels oder? Möglicherweise beim Auspacken etwas zu rabiat gewesen? (curved Monitore sollte man wohl etwas feinfühliger behandeln als die klassischen flachen Klatscher ). Ich mein am Ende hast Du auf alle Geräte Garantie und überall bei online Bestellung 14 Tage Widerruf. Ergo würd ich mal 2 favouriten bestellen und mich dann selbst davon überzeugen.


----------



## Heitzer84 (12. Januar 2019)

Ist echt schwierig für mich zu entscheiden   werde mir nochmal alles in Ruhe anschauen und dann noch ne Runde drüber schlafen...mal schauen ob es was bringt^^

Danke jedenfalls für deine Hilfe


----------



## C_17 (12. Januar 2019)

Ich sag dir eines. Warte noch bis Februar ab und hol den, welchen du zuerst im Sinn hattest.
Ich würde beim zocken bei IPS bleiben und kein VA kaufen. VA-Panels haben von allen Arten in der regel die höchsten Verzögerungen.

Der ist jedenfalls ein gutes Teil und auch zukunftsgewandt: 	Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx

Vorteile:
+ 144 Hz
+ WQHD
+ Free Synch
+ Helligkeit ab 300 cd/m²
+ Farbdarstellung mit 8 bit+FRC  (95% DCI-P3)
+ bereits neuen Display-Port 1.4 Anschluss

Was will man da mehr?!


----------



## Heitzer84 (12. Januar 2019)

Das alles hat der Samsung doch auch...


----------



## C_17 (12. Januar 2019)

Du hast in deiner Auflistung fast nur VA-Panel.

Wenn du bis 500 Euro ausgeben willst, dann kauf dir besser ein Monitor mit IPS. Und da hast bis 500 Euro und den oben angegebenen Kriterien nur 3 zur Auswahl.
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 25", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Helligkeit: ab 300cd/m², Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Heitzer84 (13. Januar 2019)

Der xv2 wär ja sowieso mein Favorit wie ich anfangs schon schrieb...aber Lieferung zwischen dem 20.02. und dem 30.03. ist sehr lange.


----------



## C_17 (13. Januar 2019)

Ja warten musst schon. Willst jetzt wegen 1-2 Monaten noch was altes kaufen?
So bist direkt zukunftssicher und auch auf dem neuesten Stand. Da kann man ruhig mal noch Wochen warten...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

Was soll jetzt am XV2 zukunftssicherer sein?


----------



## C_17 (13. Januar 2019)

Er kommt erstens gerade raus, hat bereits DP 1.4 und auch sonst scheinen seine Werte überaus überzeugend, um die nächsten Jahre gut mitzukommen.

Für den angeschlagenen Preis von 499 € momentan einer der wenigen Monitore mit den selben technischen Specs, wenn nicht sogar der Einzigste.
YouTube

Von daher kann er sich momentan klar von anderen Monitoren absetzen und ich behaupte er wird der nächste Preisschlager von Acer (wie damals der XF270HUA).


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

Und was genau soll ihm jetzt DP 1.4 bringen bei WQHD 144Hz?
Tolles Video, nur leider spreche ich die Sprache nicht.
Was kann der jetzt besser als zB ein Samsung C27GH70?


----------



## C_17 (13. Januar 2019)

Der Samsung C27HG70 ein VA-Panel.
Und die Bewertungen sind auch nicht so Bombe - Samsung C27HG70 68,4 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer.

Wenn er wirklich VA haben möchte, kann er den dann aber auch günstiger kaufen. 

Ich würde, gerade wenn er zockt, zu einem ähnlichen Preis IPS immer bevorzugen.


----------



## Turo1984 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich weiß auch nicht was an dem Monitor jetzt so heraussticht gegenüber den anderen Vergleichsmodellen.

Aber nebenbei, ich hab noch einen Monitor entdeckt, den ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.

ACER ED323QURA  WQHD Monitor (4 ms Reaktionszeit, FreeSync, 144 Hz) — MediaMarkt

Ist preislich attraktiv, ich hab ihn mal bestellt. Wenn er da ist berichte ich gern im Vergleich zum Samsung c32jg5.

Ich weiß nicht ob der Threadersteller jetzt 27 oder 32 Zoll möchte, aber ich denk ein knappes Review kann nicht schaden wenn er da ist. 

PS c17, es geht um den c27hg70 bzw in 32 Zoll.  Der hat wqhd, zusätzlich noch hdr.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich würde, gerade wenn er zockt, zu einem ähnlichen Preis IPS immer bevorzugen.


Und ich VA.
Aber was will der TE?


----------



## Heitzer84 (13. Januar 2019)

Wie schon gesagt ist das Thema "Monitor" sehr schwer für mich^^

Ob 27 oder 32 Zoll bin ich mir auch nicht sicher...27" hat halt bessere ppi als 32", wobei ich nicht weiß ob das bei ca 80cm Abstand zum Monitor soviel ausmacht. Im Vergleich zu meinem derzeit genutzten Asus ML248H sind wohl alle von mir aufgeführten Monitore eine starke Verbesserung.

Der ACER  ED323QURA  ist von den Daten wie der Hannspree...im Vergleich zu den anderen haben die zwei wohl nur den unterschied mit der geringeren Helligkeit von 250 cd/m².

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem dynamischen Kontrast auf sich? Da hat der Hannspree  300.000.000:1  wo die anderen nur mit 50.000.000:1 oder 100.000.000:1 angegeben werden.


----------



## C_17 (13. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ich VA.
> Aber was will der TE?



Völliger Unsinn, ersagt im ersten Post das er viel spielt. Außerdem legt er ein Budget von 500 € fest.
Jeder weiß das sich preislich die Panels so staffeln TN > VA >IPS. Und das hat auch einen Grund. 
Selbst auf Prad ist zu lesen, das VA-Panel eher wegen dem höheren Kontrast zur Bildbearbeitung nützlich ist. 

Für das Spielen lohnt sich wegen dem Input-Lag IPS mehr. Irgendwo gab es hier im Forum vor Tagen da auch mal eine Grafik dazu.
Wenn er also um die 450-500 los werden möchte, dann würde ich ihm einen von den 3 Acer empfehlen. Mehr bleibt da gar nicht zur Auswahl.

Oder er muss mal eindeutige und klare technische Kriterien aufzählen, die er unbedingt haben will, sonst springt er von einem Extrem ins andere bei seiner Suche.

-------------------

IPS vs. VA: Welches Panel ist besser?
Beim IPS-Panel sind die Kristalle gleichmäßig übereinander angeordnet und müssen sich für eine Änderung der Anzeige lediglich drehen und nicht räumlich bewegen. Das sorgt beim IPS-Panel für wesentlich kürzere Reaktionszeiten, was vor allem fürs Gaming wichtig ist.

Durch die homogene Anordnung der Kristalle ist auch der Betrachtungswinkel wesentlich größer und stabiler. Auch wenn der Kontrast beim VA-Panel höher ist, sorgt das IPS-Panel für größere Farbwerte. Im Strom-Verbrauch schneidet das IPS-Panel ebenfalls besser ab.

Wird ein VA-Panel berührt, reagiert es wesentlich stärker auf die Störung und flackert, was in der Regel nicht gewünscht ist. Streichen Sie mit Ihrem Finger über das VA-Panel, können Sie kurzzeitig eine Linie ziehen, beim IPS-Panel ist das im optimalen Fall gar nicht möglich.

Sind die Panels großen Temperaturen ausgesetzt, bewährt sich auch hier das IPS-Panel. VA-Panels bilden durch Einstrahlungen ab 57 Grad Celsius schwarze Flecken, sogenannte HotSpots. Diese verschwinden nach dem Abkühlen zwar wieder, dauerhaft kann das jedoch zu Schäden am Panel führen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

Oh, muss ich mir jetzt nen IPS kaufen, weil ich viel spiele?
Und der Inputlag hat auch nichts mit dem Panel zu tun, der ist von der Elektronik des Monitors abhängig.


----------



## C_17 (13. Januar 2019)

**zensiert**
Die Reaktionszeiten haben natürlich was mit dem Panel zutun. Aber mir auch egal, was du dir vor die Nase stellst.
Ich kann bei höheren Beträgen von VA nur abraten. 

Was er kauft ist dann seine Sache.


----------



## Heitzer84 (13. Januar 2019)

Die Monitore die ich verlinkte haben alle, im  Test von PC Magazin, mit niedrigem Input lag als gut Gaming tauglich abgeschnitten!

Der Acer XV272UP scheint wohl bei einem Anbieter Lieferbar zu sein...habe eine Anfrage gestellt ob das tatsächlich so ist. Wenn das der Fall ist werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht drum herum kommen mir zwei (den Acer und einen der VA´s) zu bestellen um dann zu schauen was mir mehr zusagt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

Wow, jetzt bist du auf einmal bei den Reaktionszeiten.
Was denn nun?
Der Inputlag und die Reaktionszeit sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe.


----------



## 0ssi (13. Januar 2019)

C_17 schrieb:


> VA-Panels haben von allen Arten in der regel die höchsten Verzögerungen.



Ein VA Panel hat zwar die langsamste Reaktionszeit aber durch den höheren Kontrast und besseren Schwarzwert für mich den besten Bildeindruck,
besonders bei dunklen Bildinhalten und wenn man Abends bzw. in dunkler Umgebung zockt. Da muss jeder seinen persönlichen Kompromiss finden.

Reaktionszeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontrastbeispiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz wichtig ist es VA zu unterteilen denn mit einer Blur Reduction kann man es durch einen technischen Trick deutlich schärfer wirken lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordFresi (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinschaft,

da auch mich der Wunsch nach einem neuen zweiten Hauptmonitor umtreibt, wollte ich hier um eure Meinung bitten und gleichzeitig anderen Suchenden einen Eindruck geben, wie man für sich eine erste Auswahl trifft.

Zuvor habe ich für mich festgelegt, was mir wichtig ist und was nicht.

Nach dem ich mich durch etliche Beiträge durchgearbeitet habe, mir bei einigen Fachmärkten ein paar Monitore was Größe usw. angeht angesehen habe und ein paar Testberichte gelesen habe konnte ich die doch riesige Auswahl stark reduzieren.

Bisher nutze ich einen schon sehr alten BenQ GL2460 der meiner Ansicht nach, immer noch einen herausragenden Job erledigt und deshalb als Zweitmonitor erhalten bleibt. 

Nutzen werde ich den Hauptmonitor dann vorrangig zum Spielen und zum Arbeiten mit einigen cat Anwendungen für Grundrisse und Tabellenkalkulation. Also brauche ich einen Monitor der ein schönes Bild macht, beim Onlinezocken Spaß macht, zugleich aber auch Texte und Tabellen schön scharf Dartsellen kann.
Gespielt werden RPG (Witcher III u.ä.) einige Shooter (Pubg, CS gelegentlich), LoL und Aufbausimulationen wie Anno
Spiele nie im Dunkeln, Schreibtischlampe ist immer an, direkte Licht-/Sonneneinstrahlung auf den Bildschirm gibt es nicht.

Zuerst sei gesagt, dass es meinen Wunschmonitor leider nicht gibt. Bei manchen Elektrogeräten bin ich ein Fan von kaufen, auch wenn die Hardware noch nicht ausreicht. So hat man es in ein paar Jahren leichter, da ich meine Monitore in der Regel mindestens 6 Jahre nutze, bevor ich überhaupt daran denke mir einen neuen zu holen. 
Ich wollte einen IPS Monitor in 4K mit Curved Display und min. 120 khz bei einer Größe zwischen 27-32 " und mit HDR. Ich wollte quasi nen guten Fernseher in Monitor größe. Das dies nicht billig wäre war mir klar, dass es sowas aber nicht gibt, teilte mir dann Geizhals mit. Das meine 2080 Gaming TI von MSI diesen Monitor auch nicht voll befeuern kann war mir auch klar. Da sich aber die Grafikarten schneller entwickeln als die Monitore (gefühlt), dachte ich mir in 3-4 Jahren haste dann was geiles, wenn ne neue Graka kommt.
Ich musste mich also soweit Einschränken, dass ich auch noch in ein paar jahren Spaß mit dem Monitor habe und nicht nach drei Jahren nen neuen kaufen muss.

Nachdem ich mir das klar gemacht habe, kam ich auf folgende Auswahlkriterien. Angeordnet nach der Wichtigkeit für mich:

Größe max. 27 Zoll, da Sitzabstand lediglich 60 cm beträgt
Auflösung: 2560x1440 oder höher
Gsync da Nvid liebhaber (leider auch das Kriterium was die meisten Monitore aus der Liste fliegen lässt)
Vesa Wandhalterung
Ab 120 KHZ
IPS/VA mit niedriger Reaktionszeit max 5 ms und Onlinespieletauglichen Inputlag ~ 12 ms oder TN dann aber Curved
Hersteller ist mir eigentlich Wurst, da die Panels ja eh fast immer alle aus einer Fabrik kommen.
LED Lichter und Boxen brauch ich auch net. Anschlussmöglichkeiten für USB / Headset nice to have, aber kein Auswahlkriterium

Da es meinen Wunschmonitor nicht gibt, muss ich mich einschränken, was dann natürlich auch den Preis, den ich zu zahlen bereit bin deutlich nach unten verschiebt. Bis 700€ wären OK.
Alles bei Geizhals eingehämmert erhielt ich eine Liste mit knapp 20 Monitoren die ich nach Vergleichen und lesen und Vergleichen auf diese Vier eingegrenzt habe (Ob mir hierbei nicht quasi ein bestimmtes Gutes Modell durch die Lappen gegangen ist, kann ich sehr schwer beurteilen)

Also folgende Auswahl habe ich getroffen:        Produktvergleich AOC Agon AG271QG, Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx, ViewSonic XG2703-GS, Acer XB1 XB271HUbmiprz Geizhals Deutschland

AOC Agon AG271QG, 27 	
Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx, 27	
ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27" 	
Acer XB1 XB271HUbmiprz

Das TN vom Z1 habe ich mit reingenommen, weil es laut Testberichten eine sehr gute Quali haben soll und für mich der Blickwinkel bei 27" und Wandmontage nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielt, er dafür aber curved ist.
Leider fällt es mir sehr schwer eine definitive Auswahl zu treffen, da ich mir keinen der Monitore live ansehen konnte.  Grade was auch die Darstellung von Schrift usw. angeht.
Und alle Vier zu bestellen und nebeneinander zu Vergleichen und die zurückschicken, die ich nicht möchte - wie mir ein Fachberater in einem großen Elektrowarenhaus anbot - fällt leider flach, da dass dann doch etwas viel Geld auf einmal wäre, welches erstmal weg wäre. Ganz abgesehen von der Rennerei und dem Hoffen, dass alle ungefähr gleichzeitig ankommen.

Was ich mir nun von meinem Post erhoffe, sind eure Gedanken und Erfahrungen, vlt auch eine objektive Vor-Nachteile Liste, wenn ihr einen der Monitore selber habt/kennt und vlt einem begründeten Kauftipp.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

MfG

Fresi


----------



## marki321 (13. Januar 2019)

ich hatte einen Z271U hier .. und ehrlich gesagt ich fand ihn super bis auf einen blöden Pixelfehler direkt in der Mitte. War allerdings auch nen Outlet Produkt. Sonst von den Farben / Coating und Performance war ich mehr als zufrieden. Habe da der Z271 grad nicht lieferbar derzeit einen Asus PG278QR hier stehen und ehrlich gesagt ist der bei weitem nicht so gut wie der Z271U. 
Alles wie gesagt mein persönliches Empfinden. Werde den Asus auch zurückschicken aufgrund des "beschissenen" coatings und mir den Z271U nochmal gönnen. 

Grüße


----------



## LordFresi (13. Januar 2019)

Hi Marki,
danke schonmal für deinen Post. Ging der Monitor wegen dem Pixelfehler zurück und konntest du diesen bei der Auflösung im normalen Betrieb überhaupt warnehmen? Müsste ja winzig klein sein bei so einer hohen Auflösung bei 109 dpi oder durch Testprogramm aufgefallen?


----------

